# Audi Q7 S-line



## Black Eagle (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi everybody.
This is my first post. I have been reading a lot, but never posting.
My new Q7 S-line (mugello Blue with RS4 21 inches rims) is arriving early next month.
My dealer told me that I'm very luky since the Q7 s-line with the rs4 rims are on back order. (looks like europe is buying it all).
The only diference that I saw between the american version and european version, is the S-line stamp on the seats.
I will take a lot of pictures to show, since I haven't seeing any "real life" picture of that model. (all the pictures are from the show, or photoshoot).
see you soon.......


----------



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Audi Q7 S-line (Black Eagle)*

The 21" S Line wheels are on production backorder for a few months so those that actually have them coming are lucky.


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 S-line (GotKidz)*

wow i haven't seen any pictures but that should be a BEAUTIFUL Q7!! congrats!


----------



## Black Eagle (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Audi Q7 S-line (kcn0113)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcn0113* »_wow i haven't seen any pictures but that should be a BEAUTIFUL Q7!! congrats!









Yes, I'm very exited!!
I will post a lot of pictures as soon as I get it deliver.


----------



## silverskis4 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Audi Q7 S-line (Black Eagle)*

Photos of my new Q7 sline 21 inch Black in chicago. Picked up this past saturday. They also have a fully load 4.2 Black with the 21's on it stickering for 67k in stock and not soldas of today...








http://new.photos.yahoo.com/fa...91239


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Audi Q7 S-line (silverskis4)*

Nice photos!
I love that S-Line w/ 21s


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Audi Q7 S-line (GotKidz)*

I got my S-Line with the 21 " rims two weeks ago







. Just invested $95 in the locking lugs kit to protect them. The S Line also has the trim around the wheel wells, the front is "shinny" black (european license area), and the paint is the same from top to bottom on the sides back and front. Also the fog light area is one continued part of the front, not the two (gray) piece that is common on the Q7. The steering wheel has the Indy Thumb Shifters (nice but no necessary), so if you like to manual shift you can without taking hands off the wheel. I don't plan to go quite that fast in Atlanta traffic. Maybe is it my imagination, but the "mufflers" sound different.


----------



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Audi Q7 S-line (aljjr2)*

There is a black on black Q7 with 21's at my local Audi dealer!! It is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hot!


----------



## Black Eagle (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Audi Q7 S-line (GotKidz)*

The pictures looks great!!
A little bit lower....and it will be so sexy!!!


----------



## DestroVR6 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: Audi Q7 S-line (Black Eagle)*

Nice pics!! I'm sold on the S-Line package. We just went yesterday to look at them at the dealer. We told the salesman exactly what we wanted- 3.6 Premium Q7, S-Line, Panorama Sunroof.... We were told that the S-line package is pretty much coupled up with the Entertainment and the Infotainment packages (both which we do not want). It wouldn't be so bad, but those 2 packages add up to almost 5K!! We were also told it's not impossible to get one without those packages but it may take 8-12 weeks to get one. I guess we are just gonna wait until we get the one we want.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 S-line (DestroVR6)*









That's so rich and sporty, perfect for the Q7! Lucky folks, you are.


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Audi Q7 S-line (Black Eagle)*

The S-line looks sooo much better with the 21 inch wheels, congrats!


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 S-line (Black Eagle)*

Glad I saw this, wasn't aware of the 21-inch wheel option. Have to get these into my database--even if they are on backorder.
Does the S-Line include the wheel lip moldings even with the 20s? 


_Modified by mkaresh at 11:46 AM 1-27-2007_


----------



## DestroVR6 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: Audi Q7 S-line (mkaresh)*

No I have the S-Line package with the 20" rims and there is no wheel lip moldings on mine.


----------

